# px4 storm subcompact



## cannonfodder (Sep 7, 2012)

9 mm or .40 s&w? which would you choose and why? 

i know that ultimately it's up to me, and i probably can't go wrong with either of them... but i am looking for input none the less. this is for a ccw by the way, if that makes any difference.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Subjective, but in a small pistol I'd go w/ 9mm. Less recoil for the slight benefit on ballistics. Cheaper ammo cost as well. I own one and recoil is plenty manageable in 9mm and holds 13+1. A .40 I suspect is gonna be a handful, but if you can shoot it well it's your choice. If I was limited to 10 rounds or less I might be swayed towards the .40.


----------



## ridobe (Jan 9, 2013)

Just picked mine up last night. Going to get a cleaning kit today, fix 'er up then hit the range tomorrow.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Just put about 50 rounds thru ours today (9mm). It is my wife's home defense pistol but I sure do love to shoot it. I have a .40 (full size) as well and the recoil isn't much more although the larger frame and rotating barrel on the full size makes a big difference.

Also my $.02, the PX4 is a little too "thick" for me for CC so I have a Ruger LC9 for that duty.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife and I were out "shopping" today after a local gun show and she fondled the P4X sub (as I did as well) and one thing we didn't like was if racking the slide with the safety lever in the up position, the leading edge of the lever dug into our fingers.


----------



## scarbo57 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone have an Idea of what light might fit the PX4 subcompact? I am having a hared time finding something that fits. I would like to have it for Home Defense at night.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you going to take it off every morning, and equip it at every night?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

9mm! Less recoil and more pills in the magazine.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

scarbo57 said:


> Does anyone have an Idea of what light might fit the PX4 subcompact? I am having a hared time finding something that fits. I would like to have it for Home Defense at night.


I got the stream light TLR-1s for my full size and it fits like a glove. That being said I have heard that the TLR-3 fits the SC model (my next purchase if I can hold out and not get a SR40c that I have been wanting).


----------



## kevo (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got my Px4 subcompact in .40 cal on Monday afternoon. I put twenty rounds through it yesterday morning on the way to work (couldn't resist), and the recoil is very manageable. I expected this thing to kick quite a bit since it was so small, but it was an easy shooter. I bought it mainly for my fiancee, and I know she will be able to handle it.


----------



## Oklahoma92fs (Jan 25, 2013)

9 mm with +P HP then you have 13 in the mag and on in the pipe (14 total). At one sitting I have put 150 rounds of various mfg ball and HP through my SubCompact with no issues. The SC is built like a tank should give you years of great service. It’s like any shorty, you have to learn it.


----------



## majulook (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say 9mm. More rounds in the magazine, and it is the approved NATO round so its available in more areas of the world.


----------

